
[article in german] Thunderbird-Update notwendig, um Efail zu verhindern - murxmaster
https://www.golem.de/news/pgp-smime-thunderbird-update-notwendig-um-efail-zu-verhindern-1805-134472.html
======
gus_massa
I think it's better to translate the title here, and keep the warning about
the language. Something like: "Thunderbird update needed to prevent Efail
(article in German)"

Autotranslation for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fpgp-
smime-thunderbird-update-notwendig-um-efail-zu-verhindern-1805-134472.html)

